# purple cichlid



## WHITE KNIGHT (Sep 27, 2008)

is there a totallay purple african? mumba or hap


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Totally purple?... no.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I know of a purple/blue and black barred one.... but not completely purple.


----------



## WHITE KNIGHT (Sep 27, 2008)

just trying to ad some other colours in my tank might look into those


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Try Yellow Tail Acei. They have a totally purple/blue body with light yellow fins. Mine is completely purple.


----------



## WHITE KNIGHT (Sep 27, 2008)

i have 2 yellow tail acei & 1 white tail acei there a nice purple colour but still stay blacker most of the time. Not much to chose from in australia


----------



## Shellectra (Aug 23, 2008)

I live in Australia too. My yellow tail acei's have never been dark, they are always a deep beautiful purple with BRIGHT yellow tails. Different fish, different genes, different colors I guess!


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

A couple of puple color Africans that I know of are

PSEUDOTROPHEUS PERSPICAX 


LABIDOCHROMIS HONGI


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

WHITE KNIGHT said:


> i have 2 yellow tail acei & 1 white tail acei there a nice purple colour but still stay blacker most of the time. Not much to chose from in australia


There is heaps to choose from you just have to know where to look.


----------



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

maylandia hajomaylandi









pseudotropheus cyaneus









rustys are purpley too


----------



## WHITE KNIGHT (Sep 27, 2008)

my rusty is more brown is he stressed? Australia s/e Q.L.D dosnt seem to have the same looking fish as some of the pics shown on here


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

My large male Rusty is a really nice purple shade, but most I see are brown. I'd keep an eye out for nice Rusty's.

My ACEI's have purple hues but I'd call them blue.

Blueberry OB Peacocks have could have purple specks/ blotches.


----------

